# I'm bidding a union job. Please help!



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

constructonomics said:


> I'm not opposed to hiring union labor, but I as a new company I don't know any union guys that are willing to bid my job. Does anybody know any union door replacement contractors in the Philly area?
> 
> Can I hire a union laboror on my own or do I have to be a member of the union myself?
> 
> ...


 
You don't need to hire union. If I were you I would call these guys:

http://www.abc.org/chapterlocator.aspx



*Associated Builders and Contractors (ABC)* is a national association with 79 chapters representing 25,000 merit shop construction and construction-related firms with two million employees

http://www.abc.org/


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope you do everything correctly. One misstep and the local union will be screaming to have your bid disqualified. They'll do anything to make sure a union contractor wins the bid.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks and welcome Crazyhorst. I see your off your meds, and back on the copmuter


----------



## crazyhorst (Dec 7, 2009)

...there was a method to my madness... LOL!


----------

